# Aluminum comb



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Sounds interesting, but I have not info on the metal comb. I would love to hear if anyone else has any experience with that type of comb.

Thesurveyor


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

These aluminum frames were manufactured by the Aluminum Honeycomb Company. They were located in Los Angeles, Ca.
They sold for $6.00 for ten combs in 1919 as per the ad in the June 1919 edition of "The Domestic Beekeeper".

As far as using them, I would think that they may have worked well for honey supers. But I think that the aluminum comb would not have worked well for brood comb or overwintering of hives. The aluminum would be difficult to keep warm enough. 

[This message has been edited by MountainCamp (edited February 20, 2004).]


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

MountainCamp,

How on earth did you know that? Just remembered seeing it in past issue? (just kidding) This forum is great!!


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

MountainCamp,

How on earth did you know that? Just remembered seeing it in past issue? (just kidding) This forum is great!!


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

I actually remembered seeing the ad. I bought some equipment from a local beekeeper getting out of the business (We are in the fire company together). It was his fathers business before that and he passed on alot of old books and mags.
I still use his father's Woodman handcrank extractor for deep frames. A couple of years back I had to turn the shaft over as the bearings had worn a deep grove and it had quite a wobble.


----------



## mrbillz (May 2, 2003)

you guys know about Permacomb, right? Same idea only polypropylene. heat safe to well above boiling, strong, durable and less heat condiction issues AND! impervious to wax moths and SHB. Long thread in the equipment section. Been around for many years in a sort of quiet existance. I'm still trying to figure out why it isn't more popular...


----------



## briancady413 (Dec 8, 2003)

MountainCamp,

What size were the aluminum frames? Deep, medium, shallow?

How large were the individual cells?

Does anyone know how one might get the original molds? (I assume molds were used)

Brian Cady


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Just as an aside, there is some serious long term study being done on the deleterious health hazards of aluminum products used in food storage and preparation.

It doesn't seem to be a good material in conjunction with food, and that includes honey.

It is speculated as being one of the sources of althzeimer's syndrome, and it has its own disorder associated with it called aluminosis. I can say for sure that mysteriously the rate of dementia has increased this passed 2nd half of the past century and it "often thought" that aluminum in food preparation might have something to do with it.

Just some food for thought. pardon the pun!


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

"Just as an aside, there is some serious long term study being done on the deleterious health hazards of aluminum products used in food storage and preparation.

It doesn't seem to be a good material in conjunction with food, and that includes honey."

This is true Scot, and not just speculation. It's the real deal... Makes one wonder why people drink so many cans of beer and soda??? I mean the soda in coke is known for corroding the enamel from our teeth, so surely the aluminum is leached into the contents of the cans....

Why do people buy canned drinks?


----------



## sugar bandit #2 (Oct 4, 2003)

I apologize for being a little off topic here but just thought I'd mention that aluminum honey comb has been manufactured and used in aircraft airframe "skins" for many years for its strength and vibration dampining properties.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>It doesn't seem to be a good material in conjunction with food, and that includes honey.


You worry too much.


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I would encourage anybody who is considering throwing away their aluminum cookware, beer cans, and deodorant to visit an Alzheimer's information site first. Although there is an increased accumulation of aluminum in areas of the brain of Alzheimer's sufferers it has been shown to be an effect, not a cause. In other words, it's been debunked. The only ones still flogging the aluminum connection are the folks getting rich selling (unregulated) herbs, vitamins, and supplements. Somebody, please hand me a can of beer!








Aluminosis is a lung disease caused by breathing aluminum dust. Keep your aluminum frames, stockpots, and beer cans out of your nose and you should be okay.








If you must worry, worry about something real. DHMO is a killer that is found in honey everywhere. http://www.physics.uwo.ca/~harwood/dhmo.html 
George


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the warning about DHMO, I was being exposed to the stuff daily, from now on it's strictly beer! Also, the inside of aluminum cans is lined with plastic, otherwise the contents would dissolve the can.

[This message has been edited by dcross (edited February 21, 2004).]


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>DHMO is a killer that is found in honey everywhere

How severely is DHMO found in honey everywhere? And the honey is contaminated by just being produced in the contaminated environment? Are you drawing conclusions, or do you have science to back your statement up?.
I need more evedence than the posted site gives. I know it is a problem, but your statement "DHMO is a killer that is found in honey everywhere" sounds like fear mongleing to me.
I'm no saint, but I hate when people make bold statements without any science behind it!!! I sell food to make a living,honey being one of my produce. Sutch idiotic statements as this one, only fuels the fire to consumer sceptisism of food saftey. Show me the science!!

Ian

[This message has been edited by Ian (edited February 21, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Although there is an increased accumulation of aluminum in areas of the brain of Alzheimer's sufferers it has been shown to be an effect, not a cause. In other words, it's been debunked.

I'm not saying it is or isn't a cause or an effect but since they still have no idea why Alzheimer's sufferer's have more aluminum in their brains, I think the researchers are still speculating. Until they know for sure the mechanisms that cause it they can't really know for sure that it's not related to diet.

You can't get aluminum in your brain unless you get it in your system somehow.

One likely suspect is aluminum clorhydrate which is in all the antipersperants.



[This message has been edited by Michael Bush (edited February 21, 2004).]


----------



## briancady413 (Dec 8, 2003)

Matt, Maybe I'm confused, but I was under the impression that the aluminum industry funded all research away from aluminum as an Alzheimer's cause for a while, 'til the message was gotten. Little things get out:

"Harris quotes a number of studies which support the relationship between aluminum consumption and Alzheimers, and he recently sent me another published in a French medical journal in July 2000 showing that traces of aluminum in drinking water significantly increased the risks of dementia and Alzheimer's disease. [Am J Epidemiol 2000 Jul 1;152(1):59-66 Relation between aluminum concentrations in drinking water and Alzheimer's disease: an 8-year follow-up study. Rondeau V, Commenges D, Jacqmin-Gadda H, Dartigues JF]... http://www.vegsource.com/harris/brain_aging.htm 
" From: http://www.alkalizeforhealth.net/Lsoy.htm 

I guess one factor that might complexify this whole thing is the many oxidation states that aluminum ions can exist at.

I really haven't looked into this stuff much.

Brian Cady


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

One likely suspect is aluminum clorhydrate which is in all the antipersperants.

Hi MB, I stopped wearing the commercially prepared antiperspirants several years ago. 

Mainly due to chemicals being placed so close to the glands. 

A newer report....
http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994587 

Herbs are un regulated because they can't get a patent on it. They grow upon the earth. The government can't control everything, as much as they would like to. The government only controls what is attached to hugh financial interests. (and which they can control).

Herbals are medicine. Conventional medicines are created from herbals, trees, etc. Pharmaceutical industries can't patent herbals so they discount the veracity in the use of herbals.


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Daisy:

Herbals are not always medicines, but they do have properties of the natural chemicals found in them. Some good, some bad and some good or bad depending upon the amount used. The concentration of the active chemical in a given plant can vary with the climate, growing conditions, soil type, exposure to insect damage, etc. (Which is why pot smokers discriminate.)

To steal a phrase, therein lies the rub. A herbal preparation that might be helpful at one concentration can be disastrous at another, or mildly embarrassing. For example, one of the herbs touted as a cold preventive and cure will cause susceptible individuals to lose control of their bladder. 

Since the government does not regulate the industry there is no standardization and no real way to know what a "patient" is taking. Not too important if the only effect is wetting your clothes, but disastrous if it blows your heart or pops a small pipe in the brain. 
Ox


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi Oxankle

Makes me think about how conventional medicines are made with petrochemicals...

I'm not sure of what you are saying.

You make it sound bad. Could you reference what you've shared? What blows your brain and pops your heart? What causes people to wet their pants?

I'd like to opportunity to look into this a little further.

I have used herbs mineral and vitamins, tinctures, etc to treat an occasional problem for years. I can't say as I've ever had negative affects. Just positive outcomes.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Well I can't say what would make you pee in your pants except a muscle relaxant or something that ends up enlarging your prostate (as a man of course).

I can say that raw Aloe (not those extracts that come in the fancy new drinks) can be used as a "super" laxitive, but it is associated with sever cramping, although not often used on people any more equestrian vets still use it on occasion.

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
"Linux is a Journey, not a Guided Tour" ~ Me
"Do or not do, there is no try" ~ Master Yoda
BeeSourceFAQ: http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/


----------



## beekeeper28 (Nov 27, 2002)

To bad about the aluminum being bad container for food. I love drinking milk out of those old aluminum glass... refrigerate a couple of those glasses.. pour milk ...talk about cold ..... add a plate of hot cookies... to good to give up, so I will make sure that my children know what Dad likes for treat. So when I'm in the old folks home and can't remember they will know what to bring me for a treat.....


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Has anyone here taken into account that one of the reasons we see more Alzheimer's disease nowadays is because 
1. We now have a label for what used to be referred to as "ah, don't pay grandma no mind, she's just senile"
2. Humans are living longer because we can keep a sick heart limping along, and at some point, the thought processes start declining
3. We are living in such an illness-obsessed society that we search for something to blame for every little thing and can't handle the thought of getting old

Sorry, but I'm just not so sure that things have changed so much, but I suspect that we just hear more about it these days. My grandmother had Alzheimer's disease. There were no risk factors for elevated aluminum levels based on the simple life she lived. I just figure that sometimes our bodies outlive our minds.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Just be aware that the pharmacuetical industry has taken over this country and is in partnership with the office of homeland security and therefore in partnership with the government.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Has anyone here taken into account that one of the reasons we see more Alzheimer's disease nowadays is because 
>1. We now have a label for what used to be referred to as "ah, don't pay grandma no mind, she's just senile"
>2. Humans are living longer because we can keep a sick heart limping along, and at some point, the thought processes start declining
>3. We are living in such an illness-obsessed society that we search for something to blame for every little thing and can't handle the thought of getting old

I figure it is some of all those things. I think a lot of diseases just didn't have a name and after there is a name there is a sudden "increase" because how many were there before anyone was aware of it?

On the other hand the Romans never did figure out why they were losing fertility and losing their minds and it turned out to be the lead water pipes. I'm certain if anyone had suggested that it was the pipes they would have been labeled as a bit extreme. You can't expect us to give up our running water?

Our ancestors didn't put Aluminum Chorhydrate right on the surface of the skin over their lymph glads. They also didn't cook in aluminum pans, drink out of aluminum cans etc. Since Aluminum is a component in the disease it would seem the prudent thing to stop consuming it until it is clear what the ramifications are.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

"Our ancestors didn't put Aluminum Chorhydrate right on the surface of the skin over their lymph glads. They also didn't cook in aluminum pans, drink out of aluminum cans etc. Since Aluminum is a component in the disease it would seem the prudent thing to stop consuming it until it is clear what the ramifications are."

That's exactly my point about my grandmother. She didn't use antiperspirants, didn't cook in aluminum, and didn't drink soft drinks from the can. Her husband didn't have Alzheimer's disease or any other kind of senility. I honestly doubt that aluminum is the responsible culprit.


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I just found some interesting articles on the Cushman site. It would be easy to get lost on that site for days! http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/alicoredfond.html http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/alicomb.html http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/aliframes.html 
George


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

I've been using aluminum cooking pans for I forget how many years with no problems with no problems.

Also, if DHMO is Dihydrogen Monoxide, I heard it's only dangerous if inhaled.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I've been using aluminum cooking pans for I forget how many years with no problems with no problems.

You forget how many years? You also forget you already said "with no problems twice". I rest my case.


----------



## Kevin123 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

hrogers asks a question about aluminum comb and gets a dissertation on the negative aspects of using aluminum in conjuction with food products. Hope "Doc" got the answer he was looking for!


----------



## raybo1331 (Apr 4, 2002)

these drug outfits been on the seen about 100 years,mother nature who knows how long, so i got hepititis/c an the doc says we can cure you,6000 dollars later,he says the medication will cost 3000 a mounth,i say what about herbs, he says ,no way there unproven. so if medicine is made of herbs an roots how are they unproven. i say we have been brain washed into believing they have all the answers so we just follow along,if you ask me our lives are being marketed at a very high price.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>i say what about herbs, he says ,no way there unproven. so if medicine is made of herbs an roots how are they unproven.

First, just because they are herbs doesn't mean they are or are not good for you or for your problem. But some have been in use by people for all of written history and obviously longer. Others have not.

>i say we have been brain washed into believing they have all the answers so we just follow along,if you ask me our lives are being marketed at a very high price.

There is much more profit in "treatments" than there is in "cures". Pharmecutical companies know this.


----------



## Frohnho (Feb 17, 2002)

just a little info on Dihydrogen Monoxide
It Contaminates the envirnoment to such an extent that is has been found in nearly every living plant, animal, insect, and even bacteria. Its is responsible for many deaths around the world. In liquid form it is extremely dangerous if inhaled. As little as a few drops can cause death. Also in liquid form it causes decreased braking efficience in cars, resulting in many auto accidents. It is also very dangerous in vapor form. In vapor form it has been shown to contribute to heat stroke resulting in many death every year. In some areas the concentration of Dihydrogen Monoxide in the air is so great that it can actually reduces visablity, again causing many auto accidents and aircraft accidents. These are just some of the proven dangers of Dihydrogen Monoxide. Some unproven dangers also exist. Dihydrogen Monoxide has not been proven to cause any type of cancer, however it is found in high concentrations in all cancer cell. More info in this dangerous chemical can be found here http://www.dhmo.org/ We should all work together to ban this terrible environmental contaminate.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>just a little info on Dihydrogen Monoxide

It does have a few uses, although I don't think it's been approved as a food additive, it's in virtually all our food, and although it hasn't been approved as a pesticide I've often killed ants and spiders and ****roaches with it.

It's very hard to make most recipe's without it.

It's very cheap to transport if you dehydrate it. Especially if it's really pure before you dehydrate it.


----------

